# SSCA and SSU Updates



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am proud to highlight SSCA on Sailnet. SSCA is a non-profit organization completely committed to helping cruisers, cruisers with children, aspiring cruisers, and even those who just enjoy sailing. It is a very close organization with a wealth of information. They provide webinars on various topics, GAMs (Gather and Meets), make a presence at various boating shows, and try to make a real impact on the issues which directly affect all boaters - even those who are not cruisers.

Dave Skolnick (S/V Auspicious) is a key member of this organization and I want to use this thread as a way for him, or others in SSCA, to help get the word out on events or SSU.

Thank you Dave for all the work you have put into this organization and making boating, cruising, and sailing better.

Brian


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello SailNet!

Thanks to the moderators for giving SSCA this thread. 

The Seven Seas Cruising Association is a not-for-profit organization for cruisers by cruisers. We have a lot of benefits we offer to members. What I want to emphasize now is one of our offerings to everyone, everywhere. 

We have a webinar program called Seven Seas U through which we offer seminars about a range of subjects - cruising destinations, off-the-grid power, communications (SSB, VHF, sat-phone, and WiFi), provisioning, commissioning, marine insurance, watermakers, and more. Presenters include Beth Leonard, Nigel Calder, Jimmy Cornell, Bob Williams, Pam Wall, Lee Chesneau, Kathy Parsons, Chris Parker, Frank Bohlen, and the inimitable Claiborne Young. Most webinars have a fee (small discount to SSCA members) that goes to offset the costs of delivering the material and a bit of beer money to the presenter.

SSU "took the winter off" and we're dusting off a bit now. I'll have a schedule up by the weekend.

We believe there is a lot to be gained from the information we share.

We expect to add CruisingDad this summer to talk about cruising with kids!

Once again, thanks to SailNet for offering the time and space to share what we have to offer.

sail fast and eat well, dave
Dave Skolnick S/V Auspicious
SSCA Board of Directors, Immediate Past President
Seven Seas U
SSCA Annapolis Cruising Station
SSCA VE Team


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

non profit, not volunteer.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

joethecobbler said:


> non profit, not volunteer.


Not sure what you mean. I'm a volunteer SSCA cruising station host and I volunteer to help with the bulletin. SSCA relies on volunteers around the globe.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm sure they do.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 27, 2013)

Joe, are you snarkily hinting that someone at non-profits actually makes money? Gee, whoda thunk?


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I enjoy reading the ssca notices,updates and other material.


----------



## rrslider (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

It's taken longer to really get things moving again, but we have a new administrator (again, a volunteer) who is really gung ho. See Seven Seas U .

Next Wednesday 14 January I'll be presenting the first in my own extensive series of communications webinars, Communications Alternatives for Cruisers. This is an overview session and is free to SSCA members, $10 for non-members.

Duration: 1.5 Hours
Date: Wednesday, January 14 at 8:00 pm U.S. EST
Instructor: Dave Skolnick, KO4MI, S/V Auspicious
Course Fee: Free - SSCA Members / $10 - Non Members

Why is learning about communications alternatives important for cruisers?

It will save you money otherwise wasted on technology you may never use
It will ensure you stay connected with loved ones left behind
It will increase your enjoyment of cruising by connecting you with fellow cruisers
It will prevent frustration by setting your expectations for budget and quality of communications

In this course you will learn:

The various communications options available to modern cruisers
The cost of the communications options
What can be expected from each technology
How to correlate your needs and expectations with the communications options available
How to determine which additional communications courses you should take from Seven Seas U

Whether you intend to call home, send and receive e-mail, or simply ensure you have the latest weather information, with Dave's expertise you can sail away confident you have the best communications solution for you.

This live webinar will last approximately one and a half hours and will include time for a question and answer session. Please note this session covers a lot of material and sometimes runs long. Dave has committed to staying online until the last question is answered. You will need Internet access to participate in this live session. If you do not have Internet access at the time of the live session, you can sign-up for the event and you will receive a link to watch the recorded webinar at your convenience. You will also receive links to the Anytime Learning version of the course when it is available.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

My Webinar last week was a pretty big success. We had 66 people sign up, and more have registered for the recording since then. I saw a number of familiar SailNet names. Thanks.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

It isn't too late to sign up for tonight's webinar at Seven Seas U. I've worked with Mike Meer and heard him speak. Very good speaker who is extremely knowledgeable.

SYS102: Evaluating Your Rigging for Going Offshore

Duration: 1.5 Hours
Date: Tuesday, January 20, 2015 at 8:00 pm U.S. EST
Instructor: Mike Meer
Course Fee: $20 - SSCA Members / $30 - Non-Members

Rigging is always a very important part of a sailboat, but it becomes critically important as you head offshore. Mike will present some of the common root causes of rigging failures, due to both corrosion and poor workmanship. Mike will also provide some ideas and recommendations to help you sail faster, safer and easier. You can use the information to self-inspect your rigging or motivate you to get a professional inspection before heading offshore.

After attending this presentation you will:

Understand the importance of a rigging inspection before heading offshore.
Understand the items to inspect and common failure points in rigging.
Understand rigging related safety systems from preventors through to man-overboard systems.
Understand current thinking for sail and running rigging management.

Mike originally presented this information at the Annapolis and Melbourne Gams.

The live webinar will last approximately 90 minutes . You will need Internet access to participate in this live session. If you do not have Internet access at the time of the live session, you can sign-up for the event and you will receive a link to watch the recorded webinar at your convenience. You will also receive links to the Anytime Learning version of the course when it is available.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Coming up is the next in my own series on communications topics.

COM101: Marine SSB/HAM Radio Workshop

Duration: 1.5 Hours
Date: Wednesday, January 28, 2015 at 8:00 pm U.S. EST
Instructor: Dave Skolnick, KO4MI, S/V Auspicious
Course Fee: $30 - SSCA Members / $40 - Non Members

The Marine SSB/Ham Workshop is a primer on all things SSB/Ham radio. It provides you with a foundation for decision making when considering your long range communications and weather information options.

Seven Seas U communications maven, Dave Skolnick, will cover a lot of ground on high-frequency (HF) radios including equipment requirements and selection, installation issues, license requirements, a summary of radio propagation, antennas and ground systems, measurement and monitoring, operation, maintenance, and repair.

After participating in this live webinar your will be able to:

Understand the differences between marine radio channels and ham radio frequencies
Understand the licensing requirements of operating an HF radio on Marine frequencies and Ham radio frequencies
Understand the concept and importance of propagation in reliable HF radio communications
Understand the basic components that are installed in a marine SSB/Ham HF radio system
Understand the additional components that are required for Email or receiving WeatherFax
Understand basic SSB/Ham radio system troubleshooting techniques

The Marine SSB/Ham Workshop is one of SSU's most popular webinars.

The live webinar will last approximately 90 minutes. You will need Internet access to participate in this live session. If you do not have Internet access at the time of the live session, you can sign-up for the event and you will receive a link to watch the recorded webinar at your convenience. You will also receive links to the Anytime Learning version of the course when it is available.

WARNING: I hardly ever finish on time. Between updated information and answering questions I usually run a bit over 2 hours. No extra charge! *grin*


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Seven Seas U is cranking back up again. This week one of my own series on communications topics.

https://events-na5.adobeconnect.com...35499896/event_landing.html?sco-id=1539379318

COM106: Marine WiFi
Wednesday, January 20, 2016 8:00:00 PM EST

Course Fee: $30.00

Access to the Internet is increasingly important to cruisers. Most of us find it to be an outstanding resource when getting ready to leave and we want to take it with us.

While access to the Internet when at sea is complex and expensive, there are inexpensive ways to extend your WiFi range at anchor, so you don't have to risk your laptop on a dinghy ride to an Internet cafe ashore.

Join SSU communications expert Dave Skolnick as he explores your options, provides insight into the "why's" as well as the "how's," and walks through case studies for various alternatives.

This session is a significant update over past presentations on the subject and some of my recommendations have changed.

The live webinar will last approximately 90 minutes. You will need Internet access to participate in this live session. If you do not have Internet access at the time of the live session, you can sign-up for the event and you will receive a link to watch the recorded webinar at your convenience. You will also receive links to the Anytime Learning version of the course when it is available.

WARNING: I hardly ever finish on time. Between updated information and answering questions I usually run a bit over 2 hours. No extra charge! *grin*


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I have been remiss in keeping this thread up to date. My bad. SSU has been chugging along nicely with lots of topics and lots of speakers.

Tomorrow evening I'll be talking about satellite phones. Please join me Wednesday 4 January at 8 pm (2000) US Eastern Time.

Ashore, most of us are used to excellent high-speed cell phone coverage and even faster Internet connectivity from cable and fiber-optic networks. Offshore and in more remote cruising locations the complexity and speed limitations of long-range communications-HF/SSB or satellite-may be a surprise. It doesn't have to be!

On the surface satellite phones appear to be an attractive alternative for long range communications. What can you really expect in terms of cost and performance? How do you use a satellite phone to get weather information, send and receive email and stay in touch with loved ones? Do you still need an SSB radio?

I'll take a deep dive into the pros and cons of satellite phones with the very latest updates from the primary satellite communications providers.

For more information and to register go to Seven Seas U https://events-na5.adobeconnect.com...35499896/event_landing.html?sco-id=1748373498


----------

